# Biscuits & Gravy…  In a Fattie!!!



## glgoodwin (Aug 15, 2009)

I have been knocking my list of "To Do's" on the smoker out each weekend. This weekend I did a Fattie for the 1st time. Decided to do it biscuits and Gravy style. MMMMM.......



Heres the gravy. I let it thicken up quite a bit because I didn't want it to leak out of the fattie.




Here is the fattie pre-roll with 4 biscuits crumbled in it.



Here is the bacon weave. Its my first one so not to bad.



Here is the Completed Fattie.



Here it is sliced. The Gravy and biskets ended up thickening quite a bit which worked out great. This way it didn't all run out when I sliced it. It was absolutley amazing. I have to make this again!!!!!



Here is the close up...



Over all great smoke for my first fattie. Cooked at or above 285 the whole time so that the bacon might crisp up. It really didn't crisp up that good. I cooked to an internal temp of 165. The thing was really good. The gravy really came through with great flavor.

Thanks for viewing!!!!!


----------



## que-ball (Aug 15, 2009)

Very nice fattie, and great q-view. That one's been on my list too for awhile, and I haven't checked it off yet.  What kind of sausage did you start with?


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 15, 2009)

I think I just shorted out my keyboard. I was drooling while looking at the fatty. I love bisquits and gravy. But wrap it up in a nice sausage wrap, hmmm, now thats heaven. Good job.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 15, 2009)

Biscuits & Gravy with sausage, the ultimate fattie...
Great Job...


----------



## rivet (Aug 15, 2009)

Very nice and great idea! Cooking fatties a little hotter than smoking, around 300-350 really makes the bacon come out the best.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 15, 2009)

oh yea what he said^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ &
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to ya for it looks great.
thanks


----------



## smokinjoeh (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice twist with the bisquits and gravy,looks deadly!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Aug 15, 2009)

Very nice job... I love the idea!

Can't wait to see your next creation....


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats a fine looking and I'm sure really good eating fattie there. It might be your first time to make one but it's not your last by no means. Because like the saying goes "One Cooked is One Hooked"


----------



## glgoodwin (Aug 16, 2009)

After eating this thing today, I can tell you that what you state is a fact.  I will be doing more, sooner than later.


----------



## mistabob (Aug 16, 2009)

That looks awesome... so, so good.  I definitely wanna try one of those! I hope you didn't use that formula to make the gravy! ;) jk


----------



## eaglewing (Aug 16, 2009)

*GREAT JOB*...hope you don't mind if I copy that idea for my 1st fatty!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Where'd you get the gravy?


----------



## glgoodwin (Aug 16, 2009)

Please do steal the idea.  It was really good.  I made the gravy.  Just fried a little sausage and bacon in a pan.  Add 1 table spoon flour to the grease from the meats.  Added milk until it was at the right consistancy.  I seasond the Gravy with Tony C's cajun.  Good stuff.


----------



## love2"q" (Aug 16, 2009)

that looks great .. 
its going on my list of fatties to make ..


----------



## thestealth (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks tasty.


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh my! Adding this to next weekend's list.


----------



## scriprp (Aug 16, 2009)

OH......MY.......GOD!  Your the man!  I'm doing that, soon!


----------



## bobbydrake (Aug 17, 2009)

Sounds tasty!


----------

